# 2 ZONE R/T Question



## Rail Freak (Nov 23, 2014)

I live in the Tampa area & have been thinkin of an ARG 2 Zone R/T GET AWAY, without having to stay in a hotel at my turn around point!!! (the most rail time possible)

Any Ideas?

Thanx


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 23, 2014)

How about TPA to NYP to CHI on the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited. Spend the day in Chicago,

then board the Capitol Limited from CHI to WAS and connect with one of the Silvers back to Tampa.

That would be a 2 zone trip each way and you could stay in the Metro Lounge between trains.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with Dick, that's a nice Get away without having to spend big bucks on a hotel and you get to ride 4 LD Trains and have a little time in NYP and CHI! ( the Star isn't a guaranteed connection right now in WAS-FLA so perhaps you'll have to do the thruway to TPA from ORL from the Meteor??)


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 23, 2014)

If it isn't snow time, many years ago, I took a day trip to DEN! You arrive at breakfast time and leave at dinner time - so a full day there! I took a day sightseeing tour around the area.


----------



## chakk (Nov 23, 2014)

A full day in Denver can be a very enjoyable visit, with or without the snow. Plus there is light rail service south to Littleton to enjoy even more time on carriages on steel rails.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 23, 2014)

The question is will the Zephyr make the Connection in CHI?? Not looking good right now and Winter looks like it's gonna be bad one everywhere!!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 24, 2014)

The Chicago run is a good idea but if you want even more train time, continue on to DAL where if everything is on time you have a couple hour layover from when you hop off the southbound _*Texas Eagle*_ and the northbound _*Texas Eagle *_stops to pick you up.

But this comes with a bit of a risk as the_* Eagles*_ have been a bit rough lately on timekeeping; so if worse comed to worse you can bail in Mineola, Longview or Marshall.


----------



## Stevestx (Dec 3, 2014)

For maximum train time, why not TPA-ELP-TPA? 8 consecutive nights on the train might be a bit much even for the biggest railfan though!


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 5, 2014)

El paso request and overnight hotel stay iirc.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 5, 2014)

I think it does. IIRC, the trains meet somewhere east of ELP. (I think maybe around Alpine.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2014)

The only day this would work is on Thursdays when #1 and #2 both run, and as Dave said, the connection would be in Alpine ( the connection in El Paso is too tight for Amtrak/AGR to allow) which would give you a layover from around 1030am-Lunchtime when #1 arrives to 845pm when #2 is due into Alpine. Nice little Mountain Town if I do say so! I've done this turn myself!


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 5, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> But this comes with a bit of a risk as the_* Eagles*_ have been a bit rough lately on timekeeping; so if worse comed to worse you can bail in Mineola, Longview or Marshall.


And risk having your return ticket canceled because you were a no-show!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 6, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > But this comes with a bit of a risk as the_* Eagles*_ have been a bit rough lately on timekeeping; so if worse comed to worse you can bail in Mineola, Longview or Marshall.
> ...


You can call AGR and Modify your Rez from.the Train or Station if your Train is running late and you have to bail before the end pount of your route!

It will be the same amount of Points and you can even keep the same room you had booked!


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 7, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > OlympianHiawatha said:
> ...


Fair point...though it involves being really on the ball and having cell phone service (and also assumes that this happens while AGR call center is open...though in the specific example cited, it's likely that the call center would indeed be open.)


----------



## SteveSFL (Dec 7, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> The only day this would work is on Thursdays when #1 and #2 both run, and as Dave said, the connection would be in Alpine ( the connection in El Paso is too tight for Amtrak/AGR to allow) which would give you a layover from around 1030am-Lunchtime when #1 arrives to 845pm when #2 is due into Alpine. Nice little Mountain Town if I do say so! I've done this turn myself!


If OP left TPA on a Sunday, his westbound Teaxs Eagle would arrive ELP on a Thursday at 1:22PM. He would detain and board the Eastbound TE at 3:35PM and arrive back in TPA on the following Monday. Since there is no benefit to booking AGR trips as a round trip vs two one-way trips, OP is not at the mercy of Amtrak connection time rules. I'm not sure it would be wise to book a trip like this due to late train issues, but it is certainly a possible and allowable booking as far as AGR is concerned.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 8, 2014)

To be honest the connectiin in El Paso is iffy, and El Paso is not worth staying on the train an extra 200+ miles through basically desert!

Alpine is a very nice small mountain town, reminds one of a small Colorado mountain town before tourists over ran Colorado! Plenty to see, places to eat/drink etc. and @ Sul Ross University up on the mountain over looking town, the Museum of the Big Bend is a great place to hang out while learning about the area!

I was born in Alpine and spent many summers there as a kid and have visited numerous times as an adult, trust me its a much better layover spot than El Paso even if the Burrito lady @ the Station sells delicious food cheap!


----------



## acelafan (Dec 8, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> The only day this would work is on Thursdays when #1 and #2 both run, and as Dave said, the connection would be in Alpine ( the connection in El Paso is too tight for Amtrak/AGR to allow) which would give you a layover from around 1030am-Lunchtime when #1 arrives to 845pm when #2 is due into Alpine. Nice little Mountain Town if I do say so! I've done this turn myself!


The Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database can help those who like to gamble...here is some info from the connecting trains history.

Taking #1 westbound to ELP and then connecting with #2 back east has only missed one connection since June 1st. That was on 6/26/2014 when #1 was very late into ELP:







Connecting at ALP gives you much more breathing room:






Link to data for ELP:

http://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php?date_start=6%2F1%2F2014&date_end=12%2F31%2F2014&a_train_num=1&c_train_num=2&station=elp&sort_dir=DESC

Link to data for ALP:

http://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php?date_start=6%2F1%2F2014&date_end=12%2F31%2F2014&a_train_num=1&c_train_num=2&station=alp&sort_dir=DESC

Kinda fun to see what routes make a "safe" out & back trip for a one-day points run, for example.

CJ


----------

